# Relationship Talking Points: Speak Your Spouse's Language



## rabbislatkin (Sep 23, 2013)

A colleague sent this out on our therapist listserv and I always find it fascinating how neuroscience backs up what we know and maybe even joke about with regards to different communication styles between men and women. Hope you find it helpful.

Relationship Talking Points: How to Speak Your Spouse's Language - WSJ.com


----------

